# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Отдам рубрику на ТВ в хорошие руки!

## MARY

Два с половиной года я вела в утренней программе рубрику "Молочный зуб". С удовольствием вела. Потом ушла рожать и выращивать Мишу. Рубрику продолжали делать другие - не слишком удачно, на мой взгляд, но она жила. И вот сейчас сложилась ситуция: люди уходят и детскую тему вести некому. Поэтому редактор программы Оля Сергеева попросила закинуть удочку в среде ЕР:может быть, есть энтузиасты, готовые вести тематическую рубрику на ТВ? Очень важно, в чьих руках она окажется! и кто будет формировать взгляды нового поколения мамочек Калужской области! Денег много не обещаю - это на условиях договора, гонорары копеечные. Но, может, кто-то мечтает о самореализации? А потом можно и в штат перейти.... Я, кстати, с этой рубрикой трижды выигрывала областной конкурс журналистских работ на тему "Семья и дети" и как-то раз даже на Всеросе 2 место заняла. А это, кстати, премии)))))))))))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я бы очень хотела, но также надеюсь, еще до конца этого отпуска по уходу за ребенком уйти в следующий.
Но знакомым мамам скажу, очень хочется чтобы был там хороший человек!

----------


## Веснушка

заманчивое предложение,особенно идейно! боюсь не потянуть только....

----------


## kazangi

Потянешь! мне кажется, у тебя все для этого есть!

----------


## Веснушка

все это что?

----------


## kazangi

активность, судя по статье о весне - с речью все нормально, есть ребенок))) - живой источник тем перед глазами, раз отписалась тут -  действительно интерес есть, (многие видели объявление, но ничего не написали тут)

----------


## Веснушка

Ирин,спасибо, не ожидала)))))) да вот как раз насчет речи и сомневаюсь, да и вообще опыта такого нет. интерес есть, к тому же хочется продвигать в массы ЕР, ну хотя бы немного. проблема со временем еще, да вот на работу собралась выходить, конечно неточно это все еще....да может и не возьмет меня никто))))))

----------


## MARY

Возьмет-возьмет! Это же от них предложение исходит! Я бы взяла! Если условия - график выхода раз в неделю при почти полном отсутствии заработной платы - не пугает, то телефон Оли Сергеевой <<текст скрыт>>. Готова помочь в стажировке)

----------


## MARY

Все кадровые вопросы в Легко решает Дмитрий Ченцов, но  я могу позвонить и предупредить, что это человек - по моей рекомендации.

----------


## Веснушка

ох,страшновато как то...график и отсутствие зп не пугает)))  к тому же если раз в неделю,то можно и с полставкой моими совмещать. нужно Оле позвонить, да?

----------


## MARY

Еще не позвонила? я Оле уже все сказала, она ждет!

----------


## kazangi

Не получается у того, кто ничего не делает! Звони!!!

----------


## Веснушка

Ирин, я тоже так подумала, вчера позвонила и договорилась о встрече! Марина, спасибо большое за поддержку, надеюсь, все получится))

----------


## kiara

Можно слюбопытничать - получилось?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Шепотом *вроде да!* Веснушка, подтверди! И как тебе вообще там?

----------


## Веснушка

подтверждаю)) мне нравится, но я только учусь)) хотя сюжеты уже выходят, по вторникам, с 8 до 9 в программе Легко на Нике. смотрите и оценивайте! мне нужна критика)) конечно, проблема - нехватка времени...потому что по первости у меня его уходит много, а малявку оставлять иногда и не с кем...в общем, я буду стараться. Спасибо Марине Глушенковой за этот шанс, и огромное спасибо за поддержку!

----------


## kiara

Класс! Поздравляю! Спецом во вт встану смотреть))))

----------


## kazangi

во вторник наверное мы будем))) но себя не увидим.

----------


## lastochka

А в интернете можно вас где-нибудь посмотреть? так хочется!!!

----------


## Веснушка

в интернете сюжетов выкладывают очень мало)) ну можно на сайте ники попросить)) может и выложат...

----------


## Домик в деревне

Попроси! Я видела, достаточно много сюжетов выкладывают на сайт Ники, мы бы посмотрели. Я вот тоже не имею возможности по телевизору посмотреть, а Очень хочется!

----------


## MARY

Попробую резюмировать. Веснушка изначально оказалась в довольно щекотливой ситуации: та девушка, которая вела рубрику,в Новости не ушла и осталась в Легко. У рубрики стало два ведущих. Но, я думаю, Оля вполне справилась: во-первых, она фонтанирует темами - ей есть, что сказать. Во-вторых, быстро учится. Уже успешно сняла про рисование разными подручными средствами, долгокормление, педагогический прикорм, двойняшек и... наверняка, уже успела еще про что-то. Пожелание одно - больше динамики в сюжете!
Есть один побочный эффект творчества Веснушки: второй автор Молочного зуба, почувствовав кокуренцию, стала больше стараться)))
Что касается возможности посмотреть в Инете. Нужно не просить через Веснушку, а активно требовать этого на сайте телекомпании на страничке Легко! Гораздо больше вероятности добиться успеха!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ага, девочки, я, прям, вот не поленилась - зарегистрировалась и попросила http://www.nikatv.ru/index.php/forum....html?start=40
И всем рекомендую сделать также!

----------


## kazangi

http://www.nikatv.ru/index.php/legko.html еще сюда можно просить

----------


## Веснушка

девчонки, мои сюжеты не выходят под рубрикой молочный зуб)) можно просто просить как сюжеты про детей, Ольги Медведевой. сюжеты были такие: рисование, за общий стол (педприкорм), двойняшки, возвращение ГВ, красивая еда для детей, расскажи мне сказку.

----------


## kazangi

а сюжеты некоторые уже выложили))

----------

